
Apple will reportedly release a much-cheaper iPhone as early as March 2020 - finphil
https://techxplore.com/news/2020-01-apple-reportedly-much-cheaper-iphone-early.html
======
WheelsAtLarge
The SEs are being discounted to get rid of them, I suspect. I think that adds
credence to this story.

------
detaro
Reporting that bloomberg reported something. Please submit the original source
instead.

